# Raid over the forums



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Recently I have received two messages from the hacked aquarium related forums. One is from Aquatic Photography Forum and the other one from UK. Each message was warning the members about the existence of successful hackers around.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

We keep up on the security aspect and knock on wood we haven't been hacked. It takes keeping up with security forums and being proactive.


----------

